# Pop up problem...http://adserving.cpxinteractive.com



## juniperbugg (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok I have already done what you have said to someone else with this problem and it hasnt helped me at all! Everytime I open my browser (Firefox) I get a pop-up in IE which I never use except for msn. I dont think I have installed anything strange on my pc. I did just remove a program called zone media which I have never seen before and dont recall installing.

I have scanned my pc with adaware, ewido, avg, spybot and panda! All of which found nothing  
I have also done a scan with hijack this, can you find anything in the log?

Thanks for your time
Leecy

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:19:56, on 13/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio DVDMax Player\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\802.11 Wireless LAN\802.11g Wireless Cardbus & PCI Adapter HW.51 V1.00\WlanCU.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\pavProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.google.co.uk/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.google.co.uk/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {FF21335B-85EE-8F40-CC4F-8CBADC614DE0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TypeAgentL] C:\Program Files\TypeAgent\TypeAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio DVDMax Player\PDVDServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeviceDiscovery] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Htoe] "C:\WINDOWS\System32\PPPATC~1\dllhost.exe" -vt ndrv
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk.disabled
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Configuration Utility HW.51.lnk = C:\Program Files\802.11 Wireless LAN\802.11g Wireless Cardbus & PCI Adapter HW.51 V1.00\WlanCU.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Configuration Utility HW.51.lnk.disabled
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator.cdn.imageservr.com
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://207.226.177.98/gba2339.exe
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: javaw.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintmh32 - wintmh32.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Firewall Service (PAVFIRES) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\Firewall\PavFires.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Antivirus Platinum\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe (file missing)

Cant wait ot hear from you!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *juniperbugg*. 

Welcome to TSG.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.

*Warning : running option #2 on a non infected computer in Normal Mode will remove your Desktop background*.


----------



## juniperbugg (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello again

I have run smitfraud and the report is below. I deleted the file I found before that I had never seen before and the pop-ups seem to have stopped?! Have you ever heard of Zone Media I dont know where I got it it was there on my add and remove list. I do have one other thing I was wondering if you could help me with! Every time I restart my PC my volume goes down to zero? I dont know why it does it, it just started doing it one day! My PC has been formatted since this started and its still going. Is there anything that can be done or is it a permenant fixture? Oh and sometimes I need to hold the space bar down to make the volume go up otherwise I pull the volume bar up and it just goes down by itself?! Have I stumped you yet?!  Thanks for your time
Leecy

SmitFraudFix v2.109

Scan done at 4:01:04.35, 14/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Lee

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Lee\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *juniperbugg* 

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
The steps that I am about to suggest involve modifying the registry. Modifying the registry can be dangerous so we will make a backup of the registry first.
_ Modification of the registry can be *EXTREMELY* dangerous if you do not know exactly what you are doing so follow the steps that are listed below *EXACTLY*. if you cannot preform some of these steps or if you have *ANY* questions please ask *BEFORE* proceeding._

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Go *Here* and download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts 
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT* 
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup 
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked 
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.
*Registry Modifications*

Download the enclosed file: 
Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a Registry Entries file, *Regfix.reg* . Once extracted, open the folder and double click on the *Regfix.reg* file and select *Yes* when prompted to merge it into the registry.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {FF21335B-85EE-8F40-CC4F-8CBADC614DE0} - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Htoe] "C:\WINDOWS\System32\PPPATC~1\dllhost.exe" -vt ndrv
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: javaw.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintmh32 - wintmh32.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.


 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\PPPATC~1\
C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.dll*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Click *here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt *and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe *file and allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the *yes* button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the green arrow at the right, and the scan will start.
Click *'Yes to all' *if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found: 








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select Move incurable as you'll see in next image: 








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the *Dr.Web CureIt *menu on top, click file and choose save report list
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
*Close Dr.Web Cureit*.
Reboot your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from *Dr.Web *you saved previously in your next reply along with a new *HijackThis log*.


----------



## juniperbugg (Oct 13, 2006)

O20 - AppInit_DLLs: javaw.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.dll 

is not in my hijack this list?
should i just go ahead with everything you said


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *juniperbugg* 

Yes, please continue and post the reports requested.


----------

